# My New Smoker - 2 Rack Reverse Flow w/ Vertical Smoker/Warmer Box Trailer Mounted



## jdsmith (Apr 20, 2015)

It's been a few years since I've posted on here.  I've still been smoking, but not a ton.  I've always said I wanted a pull behind trailer mounted smoker some day.  Well, I finally pulled the trigger and bought one. 

I found a builder out of Snead, Alabama that goes by the name "Black Warrior Smokers".  The only place I could find them was on Facebook.  I chatted them up a few times thru FB, and decided I wanted to buy one.  So last Sunday, my wife told me she had an uncle coming up from Florida who could pick it up for me, but only if they could have it done by Thursday.  I called them and they said they could make it happen!  Turns out, they actually had it done by Wednesday at 3 pm. 

I got it back to Iowa on Thursday afternoon and seasoned it up and on Saturday I threw a bunch of stuff on and did a smoke for about 20 friends.  Was kind of a ballsy move since it was my trial run, but I figured what the heck.  Everything turned out great.  It's gonna be a great summer full of smokey goodness.  The 2 racks of baby backs I'm doing tomorrow are gonna look pretty lonely on there.

So far, I'm pretty darn satisfied with the rig.  The price was half or less than anything else I could find new.  I kinda wish I would have bucked up and paid the extra for the counterweight for the lid.  The thing is a beast!  All together, it weighs 1,375 pounds.  The furthest north they had sold one before me was Louisville, Kentucky.  I moved that line quite a ways north to SE Iowa.

I am thinking I need to name it.  My first thought that came to mind was "Black Betty".  Figured I better get my mom's permission first if I do, since Betty is her name, LOL.  Also, I got a buddy who is getting into pinstriping.  We've talked about what we might be able to do to it.  Would probably have to stick with just doing the trailer if we did.













942625_1615537981995447_3495438170193696284_n.jpg



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11150865_1615538041995441_2881691606217655166_n.jp



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11034184_1615537998662112_4760268501114489183_n.jp



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11129809_1615538028662109_4100546022659519860_n.jp



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11081178_10155636653510019_3285623610992826613_n.j



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11112871_10155636653700019_5178135906920801853_n.j



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11130247_10155636653320019_6974499190531570406_n.j



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11113968_10155660374715019_4485429795719007685_n.j



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















10421346_10155660374525019_368993451433571913_n.jp



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11141372_10155660374845019_6209434765053953517_n.j



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11161365_10155660374995019_7168608496648181949_n.j



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


















11112491_10155660375490019_2876070768059075005_n.j



__ jdsmith
__ Apr 20, 2015


----------



## wichita chief (Apr 21, 2015)

Real nice!! Looking at all that food gives me a bug to want to smoke this weekend! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## bigsamosb (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to the group, but a long time follower. I wanted to ask you how is the smoker holding up? Have you had any problems, and how is the customer service at Black Warrior Smokers?

Thanks.


----------

